# MIT Fall 2014



## kjcellist (Oct 11, 2014)

MIT competitions are back!

MIT Fall 2014 will be held on December 6, 2014 in Cambridge, MA. 

Events: 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, OH, pyraminx, clock, skewb

More information and registration: http://union.cubingusa.com/mitfall2014/index.php


----------

